# Best minimalist chain tool?



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Looking to ride packless as much as possible this year. I am trying to keep things to a bare minimum. Any suggestions for the smallest chain tool that is still functional with 11 speed and Eagle chains? Thanks.


----------



## Samo831 (Jan 19, 2015)

I've carried this one on the bike for a couple years. It's compact and lays flat so easy to strap to the bike. Works well and has held up well despite getting wet/muddy/dusty etc.

https://www.lezyne.com/product-shptools-chaindrive.php

An alternative is the park version:

https://www.parktool.com/product/mini-chain-brute-chain-tool-ct-5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

I've purchased this Topeak tool as it's well made and about the size of a lighter. Though probably too fiddly to use in the cold.


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

Curious - are you thinking about carrying masterlink pliers? I can't get 12 speed Eagle masterlinks apart without them. Never had that problem with 8, 9 or 10 speed chains.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

SqueakyWheel73 said:


> Curious - are you thinking about carrying masterlink pliers? I can't get 12 speed Eagle masterlinks apart without them. Never had that problem with 8, 9 or 10 speed chains.


It's been a long time since I have broken a chain, but for the truly epic adventures, I was thinking about bringing along a chain tool. I was going to tape a power link onto the cable of each bike (I have 11 and 12 speed SRAM, Shimano and KMC chains). I can't get Eagle power links apart with my fingers either, and while I do have the pliers, I didn't intend to bring them.

I probably have my head up my ass, and best to learn if I do now, and not 15 miles into the backcountry, but if I snap a chain, I was simply going to break it, and reassemble it using a power link with my fingers.

Do you foresee any issues with that approach?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Samo831 said:


> I've carried this one on the bike for a couple years. It's compact and lays flat so easy to strap to the bike. Works well and has held up well despite getting wet/muddy/dusty etc.
> 
> https://www.lezyne.com/product-shptools-chaindrive.php
> 
> ...


The Lezyne won't work on 12 speeds. The Park Tool will though. I will grab either that or that frikkin sweet looking Topeak.

Thanks guys.


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> It's been a long time since I have broken a chain, but for the truly epic adventures, I was thinking about bringing along a chain tool. I was going to tape a power link onto the cable of each bike (I have 11 and 12 speed SRAM, Shimano and KMC chains). I can't get Eagle power links apart with my fingers either, and while I do have the pliers, I didn't intend to bring them.
> 
> I probably have my head up my ass, and best to learn if I do now, and not 15 miles into the backcountry, but if I snap a chain, I was simply going to break it, and reassemble it using a power link with my fingers.
> 
> Do you foresee any issues with that approach?


Seems reasonable to me as long as the only reason you would be taking the chain off would be to fix a broken link. Setting the 12 speed master links is also a little trickier, but once you have it set enough that it holds, pedaling should lock it in place - sure you knew that already though.

I haven't used many chain tools. I've always carried a Park CT-5 - it's not the smallest, but it has always worked well.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/collections/tools/products/pack-pliers

I have these. Feather light, a place to hold a couple quick links and they work great. Win win.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I just added this to my Epic:

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/top-cap-chain-tool/p/130799

It will still break a 12 speed chain, and it will hold a quick link (mine has one).

https://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/some-questions-about-tcct-top-cap-chain-tool-1077124.html

My next bike comes with this:
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/swat-conceal-carry-mtb-tool/p/157285?color=232294-157285

I also carry the Wolftooth pliers rolled up in my tube.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Sidewalk said:


> I just added this to my Epic:
> 
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/top-cap-chain-tool/p/130799
> 
> ...


I thought that the less expensive top cap tool only did up to 11 speed. That is what the description implies. Have you tried it yet on a 12 speed?


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I haven't tested it, but no reason it shouldn't. You're just pushing the same diameter pin out. Maybe I'll buy a chain tonight and test it :lol:


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Sidewalk said:


> I haven't tested it, but no reason it shouldn't. You're just pushing the same diameter pin out. Maybe I'll buy a chain tonight and test it :lol:


Based on my reading (with no real world testing), I actually think the whole 12 speed compatibility thing is a big deal. I could be wrong though.

For example, it appears that Lezyne designed 2 new multi tools to deal with 12 speed:

https://www.lezyne.com/products-multitools.php#multitools


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

SqueakyWheel73 said:


> Curious - are you thinking about carrying masterlink pliers? I can't get 12 speed Eagle masterlinks apart without them. Never had that problem with 8, 9 or 10 speed chains.


I have master link pliers, but don't carry them. For a field repair I use the chain breaker on my multitool to push out a pin, than install another quick link. Set the new quick link using the leverage of the cranks. Takes 5 mins.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Looking to ride packless as much as possible this year. I am trying to keep things to a bare minimum. Any suggestions for the smallest chain tool that is still functional with 11 speed and Eagle chains? Thanks.


While this won't answer the 11/12 speed specifics, for a minimalistic chain tool, I cannibalized a chain breaker from one of the many old multi-tools I have laying around.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

veloborealis said:


> I have master link pliers, but don't carry them. For a field repair I use the chain breaker on my multitool to push out a pin, than install another quick link. Set the new quick link using the leverage of the cranks. Takes 5 mins.


Yes, for an on-the-trail repair you wouldn't need to take apart a quick-link, you'd only have to drive out a pin and put in a new quick link (leave the pliers at home). I have broken quite a few chains, I carry the small park tool and extra quick links for every ride except cyclocross racing.


----------



## Samo831 (Jan 19, 2015)

mtnbkrmike said:


> The Lezyne won't work on 12 speeds. The Park Tool will though. I will grab either that or that frikkin sweet looking Topeak.
> 
> Thanks guys.


If all you need to do is pop out a broken link and then use a quick link, it works on a 12 speed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

veloborealis said:


> I have master link pliers, but don't carry them. For a field repair I use the chain breaker on my multitool to push out a pin, than install another quick link. Set the new quick link using the leverage of the cranks. Takes 5 mins.


This is 100% what I was thinking.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have that little Park chain breaker in the second post. It does 12 speed chains.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

I picked up one of these recently for my 12spd. Have not had to use it (yet) but seems to have most of what is needed for minor trailside repairs.

https://www.parktool.com/product/i-...tool-ib-3?category=Multi-Tools#tabbed-section


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

veloborealis said:


> I have master link pliers, but don't carry them. For a field repair I use the chain breaker on my multitool to push out a pin, than install another quick link. Set the new quick link using the leverage of the cranks. Takes 5 mins.


Sorry for quoting this twice.

Does anyone foresee any issues using this approach? This is what I had in mind. I have a set of the Park pliers, but they are massive compared to the WT ones.

Strangely, I was at my LBS last night (to pick up my new bike - woo hoo!!!) and 2 guys who I respect there both said they carry the WT pliers. I still don't know why and didn't have a chance to get into it with them.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

When you separate a pin from the link (break the chain) when on a ride do you need a chain tool? On the side that remains connected I've always been able to pull the other pin/link apart by hand or by wedging whatever in there and twisting/pulling it apart without much effort. Maybe practice on an old piece of chain and decide if you really even need one in your kit. My crankbros multi has one but can't remember if I've ever actually needed it. 

Which reminds me I'm going to revamp my tool kit as well. Get rid of some dead weight and make sure I have all my bases covered. Got a new squeezy seat clamp which it T-15 and know I don't have that. Maybe I'll just replace the bolt to an allen instead though.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

WHALENARD said:


> When you separate a pin from the link (break the chain) when on a ride do you need a chain tool? On the side that remains connected I've always been able to pull the other pin/link apart by hand or by wedging whatever in there and twisting/pulling it apart without much effort. Maybe practice on an old piece of chain and decide if you really even need one in your kit. My crankbros multi has one but can't remember if I've ever actually needed it.
> 
> Which reminds me I'm going to revamp my tool kit as well. Get rid of some dead weight and make sure I have all my bases covered. Got a new squeezy seat clamp which it T-15 and know I don't have that. Maybe I'll just replace the bolt to an allen instead though.


I have been unable to get broken links off my chain without a chain tool to break it. I definitely plan to carry a chain tool, but you may be better at that than me. Almost certainly you are. But I don't see the need for pliers under any circumstances on the trail. Getting those Eagle master links apart without one is brutal, but attaching them is a piece of cake.

What am I missing?


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

8-10 spd. No problem getting quick links off by hand. 11 spd. is next to impossible for me. Never tried 12 spd.


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Sorry for quoting this twice.
> 
> Does anyone foresee any issues using this approach? This is what I had in mind. I have a set of the Park pliers, but they are massive compared to the WT ones.
> 
> Strangely, I was at my LBS last night (to pick up my new bike - woo hoo!!!) and 2 guys who I respect there both said they carry the WT pliers. I still don't know why and didn't have a chance to get into it with them.


I have a hardtail where the frame spacing for the rear hub is very tight - as in you have to pull the two chainstays apart from each other to let the hub slide in. It is much easier to do this with the chain off. I can't imagine though that most people have this issue - I don't have it on either of my FS bikes.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

veloborealis said:


> 8-10 spd. No problem getting quick links off by hand. 11 spd. is next to impossible for me. Never tried 12 spd.


I can't do 11 or 12 speed without pliers.

But trailside, why would you ever need to _disconnect _quick/power/master links?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I can't do 11 or 12 speed without pliers.
> 
> But trailside, why would you ever need to _disconnect _quick/power/master links?


I have the pliers that came with my OneUp tire plus tool but can't think of a reason I would ever use it. I have been mountain biking over 30 years and have never needed to undo a link on the trail. If I ever do, a shoelace works.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Travis Bickle said:


> I have the pliers that came with my OneUp tire plus tool but can't think of a reason I would ever use it. I have been mountain biking over 30 years and have never needed to undo a link on the trail. If I ever do, a shoelace works.


Thanks TB. I only took my pliers with me once. A couple of years ago I disconnected my chain on the trail and blasted down a chunky section to see how the suspension on my Range felt, and whether the insanely huge amount of AS of the linkage design in 2015 was locking up or restricting my shock on the downs. Apart from that, I have never needed them trailside. I just wanted to make sure that there was no real need to carry them. Maybe I have just been lucky.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> I have that little Park chain breaker in the second post.


I have one as well and it's about as small as I would want to go on a stand-alone chain breaker. The small levers and handle means breaking a strong chain is effort. You really notice the difference compared to larger shop tools.

Many of the breakers built into multi-tools are actually easier to use as the tool forms a larger handle.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Here's what I did. Hope this helps.

View attachment Chain Tools.pdf


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

gmats said:


> Here's what I did. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 1242068


Incredible, but far beyond my skill set.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I carry the pliers because they also act as a tire lever and valve core tool.


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

Forgive me for hijacking, but what is so different about a 12 sp chain vs an 11 sp one that the same tool wouldn't work on both?

FWIW, I have the Crankbros M19 and find the chain breaker too on it very easy to use. It says it is compatible with 8-12 sp chains. This tool is a little heavy but has everything I have ever needed (aside from levers) for any repair that I have ever needed to do and it fits in my pocket easily.


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Park CT-5 is pretty minimalist and simple to use 

Those Wolf Tooth pliers are intriguing but not really necessary in my pack


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

mLeier said:


> Forgive me for hijacking, but what is so different about a 12 sp chain vs an 11 sp one that the same tool wouldn't work on both?...


Chain tools have a gate that goes into the chain where a sprocket would go. The purpose of this is to locate the chain WRT the pin pusher and support the plates facing you when pushing on the pin. It's not really needed for pushing the pins out. When pushing a pin in, the link can bind without proper support. This is pretty easily rectified after the fact. Park tool makes a chain breaker with a sliding gate, the only purpose of which is to hold the chain in place, and it works for any number of speeds.

If using a quick link (SRAM, KMC, and now Shimano too) you're never pushing a pin in.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

The Clever chain tool is as small as it gets and works well for an on the bike tool. It does take other tools to make work but they're things' you're going to have if you're packing a chain tool.

https://cleverstandard.com/collections/home-page/products/clever-chain-barrel


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

customfab said:


> The Clever chain tool is as small as it gets and works well for an on the bike tool. It does take other tools to make work but they're things' you're going to have if you're packing a chain tool.
> 
> https://cleverstandard.com/collections/home-page/products/clever-chain-barrel


This is EXACTLY the kind of thing I had in mind with my OP. Except for the various 12 speed warnings scattered throughout...

*sigh*


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

gmats said:


> Here's what I did. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 1242068


I cheated when I made mine:


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Miker J said:


> While this won't answer the 11/12 speed specifics, for a minimalistic chain tool, I cannibalized a chain breaker from one of the many old multi-tools I have laying around.


Pretty much what I've been doing for years.










I've twist-tied a quick link AND an inner link to it... just in case.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

customfab said:


> The Clever chain tool is as small as it gets and works well for an on the bike tool. It does take other tools to make work but they're things' you're going to have if you're packing a chain tool.
> 
> https://cleverstandard.com/collections/home-page/products/clever-chain-barrel


I emailed these guys to see if their chain tool is compatible with Eagle chains. Thanks again for posting this. It's exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I emailed these guys to see if their chain tool is compatible with Eagle chains. Thanks again for posting this. It's exactly what I had in mind.


Nothing but crickets from these guys. Whatever.

I gave up on them and bought a Park CT-5 instead. Bulkier and heavier than I was hoping for but again, whatever.

Thanks guys.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

teamdicky said:


> I cheated when I made mine:


Best I can tell they don't sell these any more. Too bad.

I am going to see what I have from old mult-tools laying around. Then maybe order the cleaver one. or maybe this one

https://www.topeak.com/us/en/products/mini-tools/181-super-chain-tool

which looks to be the same head. Don't need the allen and I wonder if I can remove the handle


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

JoePAz said:


> Best I can tell they don't sell these any more. Too bad.
> 
> I am going to see what I have from old mult-tools laying around. Then maybe order the cleaver one. or maybe this one
> 
> ...


That Topeak one you posted the link to looks like what I am after.


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

I hope i won't need to use it, but i think its time for me to have chain tool in my pack just incase... Since my mini multitool (Specialized SWAT MTB Tool) dont have one, im thinking about two options - getting new all-in-one multitool or to keep my existing multitool and add separate chain tool. 

The all-in-one options are - 
Lezyne V-16 Multitool, Blackburn TRADESMAN Multi Tool or Topeak Ninja 16+ Multi-Tool
or
Topeak Link 11 Folding Chain Tool

Not sure which way i prefer or what is the better... would you add a separate Chain Tool to your kit or go with one of the all-in-one options instead ?


----------



## lemke (Feb 13, 2015)

I have used a Crank Bros M17... every tool you need, none you don't, including a chain breaker. I recently saw the offering from Blackburn, the "Tradesman"... multitool, plus chain breaker, PLUS quick-link pliers. This is everything you need.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

JoePAz said:


> Best I can tell they don't sell these any more. Too bad.
> 
> I am going to see what I have from old mult-tools laying around. Then maybe order the cleaver one. or maybe this one
> 
> ...


The answer to your question is "yes". The handle is in fact removable

This will be my "always packed on my bike" chain tool. Much more stealth than any of the other options I looked at, including the Park Tools one. And good for 12 speed. Perfect. Thanks JoePAz.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

mtnbkrmike said:


> The answer to your question is "yes". The handle is in fact removable
> 
> This will be my "always packed on my bike" chain tool. Much more stealth than any of the other options I looked at, including the Park Tools one. And good for 12 speed. Perfect. Thanks JoePAz.
> 
> ...


Hey, I have the old version of that one in a tool bin. Never new the top/bottom separated, but then I'm not sure mine does.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Miker J said:


> Hey, I have the old version of that one in a tool bin. Never new the top/bottom separated, but then I'm not sure mine does.


They had about a half of a bottle of Loctite on mine. I had to use considerable force to free it up. Thankfully it was threaded. I was worried I was going to break it.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I really don't know what makes a chain breaker okay, or not okay for 12 speed. I haven't tested one yet that didn't work on 12 speed.

That said, I did test the chain breaker that came on my new Enduro, the one that is built in to the steerer. I upgraded it from 11 to 12 speed and used it to break the chain. I also used the older design steerer chain breaker just to test it, that worked too. So both my XC and Enduro are on Eagle, both have a built in chain breaker and tool, and both have a spare link attached to the chain breaker on the bike.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Jul 9, 2005)

I use the above park tool, but I removed the handle and use an Allen key that I'm forced to carry, instead. Saves a minuscule amount of bulk.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Sidewalk said:


> I really don't know what makes a chain breaker okay, or not okay for 12 speed. I haven't tested one yet that didn't work on 12 speed...


It's the thickness of the gate the chain fits over. If the chain fits over it, you can push a pin out irrespective of speeds. The thickness is important for pressing a pin in, where it's supposed to support the plates and help prevent getting a tight link. Just about everybody is using quick links, including Shimano, (IDK about Campagnolo) so that's not an issue.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

Legbacon said:


> I have the pliers that came with my OneUp tire plus tool but can't think of a reason I would ever use it. I have been mountain biking over 30 years and have never needed to undo a link on the trail. If I ever do, a shoelace works.


I have had to undo the quick link or break the chain a lot, usually DH riding and always on other people's bikes so if you only take care of yourself and keep your bike in good condition these situations probably won't come up

-broken derailleur, or derailleur hangar=remove chain and derailleur and coast down hill

-chain caught up between the largest cog and the spokes really bad=undo the chain to wiggle it around to get it out

-chain caught up/jammed/stuck in the chain guide (old chain guides mostly) = remove chain and reroute things properly and put it back together

-chainless DH race and people need help removing their chains haha

I used to carry the park quick link pliers but took them out to try and trim things down, I have broken a quick link with a zip tie but it doesn't always work. I'm open to other tricks if you guys know them.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

kevin267 said:


> I used to carry the park quick link pliers but took them out to try and trim things down, I have broken a quick link with a zip tie but it doesn't always work. I'm open to other tricks if you guys know them.


A rock. Make a triangle with the end of the quicklink sticking out from the chainring, then give it a whack on one [the correct] side to separate it.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ interesting idea, if a bit brutal.

The KMC MissingLink tire levers hook together to make a quick link tool: https://store.kmcchain.us/p/missinglink-lever

Wolftooth makes compact lightweight link pliers: https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/products/pack-pliers


----------



## markdjr (Aug 5, 2019)

The chain breaker in the OneUp multitool is the smallest I've found. I don't carry the whole tool, I just use the tire lever/chain breaker.


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

This one from granite is about $25 and fits in your bar end. I got it recently and tested it out and it works well. Not as good as a big shop tool but does the trick trailside and holds the spare link too. They make a nice plug kit that fits in the bar end too for about $20.

https://www.granite-design.com/stashchaintool


----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)

The one in the I9 Matchstix is just fine.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

mtnbkrmike said:


> The answer to your question is "yes". The handle is in fact removable
> 
> This will be my "always packed on my bike" chain tool. Much more stealth than any of the other options I looked at, including the Park Tools one. And good for 12 speed. Perfect. Thanks JoePAz.
> 
> ...


Good to know. I have not tried to seperate mine. Do you happen to have weights for each part?


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

I found a couple Chain Pups, new old stock last year and grabbed them. The two pieces total about 30g. Here is more info on them:

https://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/finish-line-chain-pup-kinda-cool-852213.html


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

markdjr said:


> The chain breaker in the OneUp multitool is the smallest I've found. I don't carry the whole tool, I just use the tire lever/chain breaker.


 Another vote for the OneUp multi-tool.
I got the whole shebang. Multiple-tool with plugs and chain pliers in my steerer tube.
Inside the OneUp pump, I have two co2 carts.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

wschruba said:


> A rock. Make a triangle with the end of the quicklink sticking out from the chainring, then give it a whack on one [the correct] side to separate it.


Well to follow up I got a pair of tire levers that also pop open a quick link instead haha.


----------



## anzi (Aug 23, 2013)

This is a great little chain too, weights 42g. Should work with 1 to 12 speed chains. I've only used it with a single speed chain yet, worked fine.
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Topeak/Chain-Breaker-for-Mini-18-p34752/


----------



## SuperUltraKel (Sep 18, 2018)

marathon marke said:


> Another vote for the OneUp multi-tool.
> I got the whole shebang. Multiple-tool with plugs and chain pliers in my steerer tube.
> Inside the OneUp pump, I have two co2 carts.


Yet another vote for the OneUp EDC tool .... It's always in the steerer tube so I can't forget it at home. Also has quick link storage built into the tool. Combined with the chain pliers and tubeless plugs and it is just about perfect


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

I have used a hacked ritchey CPR-13 for years (great mini tool but discontinued). 
This seems interesting we just need a guinea pig 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## flash4092 (Aug 11, 2010)

I fear I'd need a pair of pliers to turn that tiny knurled knob! I've had great success with the one included as part of the Crank Brothers F15 multitool.

https://www.crankbrothers.com/products/f15


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

JoePAz said:


> Good to know. I have not tried to seperate mine. Do you happen to have weights for each part?


Just saw this now. Apologies for not responding sooner.

I don't know how much each component part weighs. I don't have a scale. Regardless, it doesn't matter much to me because where I ride, I have to carry bear spray in my bottle cage every single ride. The weight of the chain tool is the least of my worries. I would say though that it's heavier than one would think, and that it is not something I would characterize as being finely crafted. Or anything even close. Like my Wolf Tooth Master Link Combo Pliers for example, which are beautifully crafted, light AF and very cleverly designed. The chain tool looks like something someone loctited together with spare parts out of a **** bin.


----------



## Hardtail650b (Jun 25, 2020)

SqueakyWheel73 said:


> Curious - are you thinking about carrying masterlink pliers? I can't get 12 speed Eagle masterlinks apart without them. Never had that problem with 8, 9 or 10 speed chains.


I carry in my frame bag with my spares a mini master link pliers from Bikehand model YC-335CO-S pretty handy, also I carry a portable chain tool from IceToolz 61M1 for 5-12 speed.


----------

